# دراسة في شخصية يوآب بن صروية القائد العام لقوات داود بقلم سانت باتريشيا



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

*دراسة في شخصية يوآب بن صروية القائد العام لقوات داود 
بقلم  سانت باتريشيا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

*رااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------

